# Giant TCR Pro 1 2016 review



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I ride a 2012 Giant Defy advanced 3 and have been debating new wheels or new bike lately and had a chance to try Giant's new carbon aero wheels (review in wheels and tires forums) and took out the TCR pro 1 for a spin the other day to try out.

Disclaimer:
This is my 4th season cycling and I have been on my defy the whole time - and for a brief period also had a 2013 CAAD10 Rival. So I don't have much to compare to.

The bike weighed in at 15.2 pounds with no pedals and 2 metal bottle cages installed. Size small.

I went on one of my suusal local rides of 60 km - some climbing - some descending and some flat long stretches - so a good overall ride to try out something new.

The bike was stiff - yet very comfortable - I didn't feel any different at the end of the ride than I do on my defy - and I was pushing.

One key difference was the ease in climbing and accelerating in general - it was very responsive. I am not a strong climber and the bike gave me a touch more for my efforts. I managed to stay in bigger cogs and spin a little easier. Could also be that I was rested for the 2 days prior...?

The handling was great - it felt like I just needed to suggest where I wanted it to go - whereas with my Defy I am leaning into it more to get it to corner and get it to navigate.

The carbon wheels were nice and I stopped a couple of times to check the heat o the rim after breaking and there was none to speak of.
Mind you I don't drag my brakes as i ride down hills - but on descent of about 200 meters ends with an intersection to a secondary highway and I had to go from 60 km/h to a dead stop - all went well. Braking was on par with my metal rims.

Overall i didn't find it enough of a leap from my Defy to justify spending just under 4K CAD for something that my defy gives me to a large degree - but If I didn't own the defy I think it would have been very tempting. I hate the colours of the bike - but could get past it.
One thing that left me scratching my head though was the performance of the Ultra group.
I didn't find it to be an improvement from my 105 in terms of shift speed or responsiveness and wonder if maybe it needed to be broken in (cables) or adjusted? I know I was the first one to take out the demo bike - so that may have been a factor.

Nice bike and made me walk away having a bigger appreciation for my bike too which isn't a bad thing.


----------

